# Amp on alternator



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Alright guys, and girls. I don't know jack about car audio, so I might as well look stupid, but atleast get some good info. Would a 200 watt amp give me any trouble on my alternator? It would be going to two 120watt 6x9's. And Yes I know they're small and probably a waste of money , but I got my Auto sentra I am going to get rid of when I'm 18, because then I can _make my own life desisions_ because I am _TO_ inept right now. So I am just trying to get some sound at a cheap price.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

HCSsentra96 said:


> *Alright guys, and girls. I don't know jack about car audio, so I might as well look stupid, but atleast get some good info. Would a 200 watt amp give me any trouble on my alternator? It would be going to two 120watt 6x9's. And Yes I know they're small and probably a waste of money , but I got my Auto sentra I am going to get rid of when I'm 18, because then I can make my own life desisions because I am TO inept right now. So I am just trying to get some sound at a cheap price. *


no, no trouble on your alternator, but cutting it close that 120 watts on the speakers is a max I'm guessing so you're probally looking at blowing them pretty quickly


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

naahhhh you prolly wont blow em just put the gain on the amp just below full it should be fine....


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

EuroStylz said:


> *naahhhh you prolly wont blow em just put the gain on the amp just below full it should be fine.... *


gosh forgive me your absolutely right, this is why i see speakers flow so frequently, because yea you can turn the gain down a little, that does work, so you turn the gian down some, and you turn it up on your headunit to compensate, you listen to it at that level for a week, more like a day though and decide it isn't loud enough so you turn it up more, your hearing it relative so the louder it gets the more accustom to that level you are, it sounds lower, but it's no different then when you first set it to 30 or whatever mid range or high is on your unit, but the recepticles in your ears are dying, one by one, you hear that ringing in your ear at night and wonder why, so day by day it gets louder and louder, and yes they will blow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

dewd your talking about just getting used to your system and wanting more.... if someone is gonna run a system at that low of a level then they would know they need to upgrade to get more out of it.... i have a wall of 4 15's and aftera week i wanted to upgrade to 6 that's just how it works


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

ok in all fairness yea, your right people do get used to their system, but and i'm not alluding to the posters age because i don't know it, but i get two or three teenagers a day who have found the quickest 12 inch subs and jenson amp put it in with some wiring their friend had around(i've seen house wiring) and crank it to the max, then wonder why their amp smoked, why are the subs not hitting at all and what I can do about it. Rule of thumb if there isn't a good amount of money on it, you can almost gaurantee it'll blow. I have four thousand dollars worth of equipment, granted some have more, but i've blown one of those subs, granted i had a service plan through best buy so they replaced it for a new one on the spot but whatever. Yea it was a bit sarcastic but i'm just trying to caution someone in his situation.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm guessing that the 200w amp would be 200.2 right? so that would be 100w max per channel right? so if the 6x9's can handle 120w max, wouldnt that work out? they still might blow?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

is it two hundred watt max or two hundred watt rms? you tell me


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I have been compeating for 13 years and have found it is better to have to much power than not enough.... Its called HEAD ROOM.. If you have a speaker that calls for 120 watts and you run it on a lower power amp you will Distort the amp trying to get the power you need to drive the speaker. If you run a it on an amp 20% above the rated wattage you can get clean power to the speaker.. it will run cooler without distortion.. Sound better..and last longer.. That doesnt mean crank the gain all the way on the amp.Listen to it if have no distortion you should be O.K. Remember 6x9s arnt subs...


----------

